# Fruit fly culture's, are these ok?



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

So.. as some of you aware, i've got myself some dart frogs, 3 adult azzies and a setup ect.
so i've placed orders with dartfrog and livefood, both have arrived, i managed to get some fruit flys from livefood and dartfrog, here is a pic of both, and as im new to this, can someone tell me if these look ok? as there is nothing moving in these pots, just lots of that whitish stuff across the inside of the plastic.
i watched the pots for a few mins, and didnt see anything at all moving.
just want to make sure these are ok.....

this is the livefood culture which i got....









and this is the dartfrog culture....


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

plenty of maggots in the top one, so you should get flies in less than a week if kept warm. 
dartfrog culture - hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

You may however want to start thinking about a pooter before your overrun with flies mate!


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> plenty of maggots in the top one, so you should get flies in less than a week if kept warm.
> dartfrog culture - hard to tell from the pic.


cheers mate, the bottom 1 which you say hard to tell, thats about as much as there is on all 4 sides, cant really see any of that whitish stuff, which im assuming is maggots, but i'll leave it and see what happens.
so.... if the top 1 looks good, why is there nothing moving inside, if i remember rightly, when i bought a tub of fruit flys a few months back when i originally was going to start with dart frogs, the tub had loads of fruit flys moving about inside.
so where has all it all gone in these 2 tubs?


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> You may however want to start *thinking about a pooter* before your overrun with flies mate!


A what?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Insect pooter - Various Sizes - Ideal for Fruit Flies Ants Bugs Small Insects | eBay


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Heart4Darts said:


> A what?


Pooter, used to suck flies up pooter - Google Search

More mature cultures the original flies will have died. As long as there are maggots or the brown pupae in there you will be fine. As soon as they hatch transfer some of the flies into a brand new culture.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Insect pooter - Various Sizes - Ideal for Fruit Flies Ants Bugs Small Insects | eBay


Cheers mate, so... how does it work exactly, once a the maggits have hatched and i got loads of fruit flys running wild in side the pot, do i slide 1 end of the pooter into the pot and suck on the other end? drawing loads of fruit flys up into the middle part?
if so, once their in the middle part, what do i do then? unscrew the pooter to get them out?


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Pooter, used to suck flies up pooter - Google Search
> 
> More mature cultures the original flies will have died. As long as there are maggots or the brown pupae in there you will be fine. As soon as they hatch transfer some of the flies into a brand new culture.


yeah thats exactly my plan mate, got 8 pots of fruit flys at the moment, all at this stage and i got 10 empty pots ready to make new cultures.
im going to go on the hunt now for better pots with good lids and also a pooter.
thanks buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Here you go pal: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-care-sheets/585208-ffs-done-cheap.html


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone found any good pots to culture fruit flys in, on ebay?
im looking now but cant seem to think of what to type in to find any? :whistling2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Heart4Darts said:


> Anyone found any good pots to culture fruit flys in, on ebay?
> im looking now but cant seem to think of what to type in to find any? :whistling2:


I get these for our froggies all the time mate:

deli pots in Business, Office & Industrial | eBay

You need 24oz + in size, failing that sometimes you can drop on some in poundland and most of the cheap B&M type places.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

lastic bands and fruitfly cultures = NIGHTMARE!!

i use the black jungle deli cup things with a proper click on lid...soooo much easier but more expensive. about 1.50ish each.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

these...


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> lastic bands and fruitfly cultures = NIGHTMARE!!
> 
> i use the black jungle deli cup things with a proper click on lid...soooo much easier but more expensive. about 1.50ish each.


thats what im after, something which will last alot longer and also, has the air vents already in the top.
but cant find them on ebay.
any idea?


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Would 12oz tubs be to small?
i found these....
Insect Cups Many Varied Uses! | Ricks Livefood


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

If you buy Heinz spaghetti or beans, save yourself some money. Switch the fridge packs and wash them well after they are empty. Cut a hole in the lid, then just put some kitchen roll or jay cloth under this.










Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

i got my last batch from ebay but dartfrog sells them and richieB sometimes has them in stock.

try ebaying 'culture deli cup' or something along those lines - havent got ebay here at work, filtered.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> i got my last batch from ebay but dartfrog sells them and richieB sometimes has them in stock.
> 
> try ebaying 'culture deli cup' or something along those lines - havent got ebay here at work, filtered.


tried that and it come up with 2 different pots, but neither have the vented top.
i dont really want to go down the elastic back route, would rather pay the extra for some strong tubs which have the vent.
anyone???


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you even look at my post? lol

No elastic bands involved, the lid holds the jay cloth/kitchen roll in place. It's as easy as using a ready made pot.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> If you buy Heinz spaghetti or beans, save yourself some money. Switch the fridge packs and wash them well after they are empty. Cut a hole in the lid, then just put some kitchen roll or jay cloth under this.
> 
> image
> 
> Ade





Wolfenrook said:


> Did you even look at my post? lol
> 
> No elastic bands involved, the lid holds the jay cloth/kitchen roll in place. It's as easy as using a ready made pot.
> 
> Ade


 Maybe they only eat own-brand?


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Did you even look at my post? lol
> 
> No elastic bands involved, the lid holds the jay cloth/kitchen roll in place. It's as easy as using a ready made pot.
> 
> Ade


I was looking at the thread via my phone and got bad reception so the picture didnt load for me, so i was going to look when i got home, I'm how now and yes, thats a perfect idea, i'll just need to find some of them bean tubs, do they sell them in big shopping markets? Sainsburys or morrisons maybe?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sainsburys, Morrisons, Asda, Tesco, they all have them. 

Ron, who in their right mind eats own brand beans or spaghetti? Blugh!

[edit] PS. Just remembered, Asda now do their own brand beans in a fridge pack too.


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks alot, i'll get myself down there and grab a few.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I can suffer the branston beans, but no other tinned spag that heinz, and why is it always short cut !!!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I can suffer the branston beans, but no other tinned spag than heinz, and why is it always short cut on the lesser brands.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My god I can see a lot of bowl movements tonight after all the bean consumption :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> My god I can see a lot of bowl movements tonight after all the bean consumption :lol2:.
> 
> Mike


You really shouldn't be watching their toilet Mike. :lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

All the shits aside :lol2: the maggots look different are they 2 different species of fruit fly?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I asked but they refused to incriminate themselves


Mike


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

shortyshazz said:


> All the shits aside :lol2: the maggots look different are they 2 different species of fruit fly?


nope, their both the same, ordered from different places, dartfrog and livefood.


----------

